# New addition to the fleet



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this December came 2 new things, our son Graham born Dec 6th, 7lb 5oz and 19" long. Came 4 days early so I has had the mad rush to get his room done, painted and trim then the crib back together to bring Amanda and him home. I made it with 2 hours to spare. HAHA nothing like cutting it close. 

Next was his locomotive, a Accucraft NA 2-6-2 Still waiting on delivery but its at least shipped to me. I've already had name plates made up for it to name the loco after him along with a proper builders plate with the year 2014.

While he wont be running it anytime soon I'll bring it to DH I think to run.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Jay and Amanda,
He's a fine looking young man and to have his own locomotive so early is extra special. 
Best regards,
Tom and Jane


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Jay!....glad to hear Graham arrived safe and sound. 
Best Regards,
Cliff


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Jay,

He is a fine looking young man.

See you in...

Tom


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Just a reminder--leave the lathe turned off while in a sleep-deprived state. 

Later,

K


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Jason, and good call on the new locomotive too. Always helps to start them young!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Kovac FAMILY!!

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Jay and family! How cool is that to have a new locomotive at such an early age.

Beautiful baby boy.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Jay !!!!!


----------



## Ron Tremblay (Aug 18, 2011)

Congratulations Jay, Cute little bugger. A nice early Christmas present.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Now I understand why you always seem to be so busy  You do need to sell lots of Loco's, College will be here before you know it. *Congratulation's !!*


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your family, Jason. And warm wishes for your first holiday season with a new little boy.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to you both! We still have the Lionel set that our first daughter got for her first Christmas (at 5 months in 1960). Nice to have a remembrance.

See you in a few weeks at DH.

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Jason & Amanda. Everyone needs their own loco.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Jay and Amanda! Perfect to start him out with his own loco. You may have to build him one of these when he gets a little older. I built this one for my youngest grandson.









One perk is that you get to claim an exemption for the whole year! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats to Jay and Amanda. Didn't realize when I was speaking with you last night that the happy event had taken place. All the best to you and your family.

See you soon at DH.

Mike McCormack

mocrownsteam
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Graham.
Many congratulations to Amanda, and you Jason.
A special Christmas this year for sure.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Jay for the new lil engineer. What a great gift to you and the loco a great gift to him!

David.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations Jay, Cute little bugger. A nice early Christmas present.I can See You at Diamondhead showing Him how to run.God Bless and Merry Christmas ,See You and Your Son in 4 weeks


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations Jason!!! His sister? Looks very proud too!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Jason!


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations Jason!!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It's been busy here to say the least if you have known the work I was doing to the house at the same time and all while living here. With the surprise that Amanda was pregnant I had to decide where to put my office as I was going to loose it to his bedroom. We ended up putting on an addition starting in the fall finally. Drawings and permits pushed it further back than I wanted but its closed in for the winter and insulated with working heat.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Just another typical father - buy the kid a train so he can run it.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

shay gear head said:


> just another typical father - buy the kid a train so he can run it.


haha


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS Jason and family's!!!



Shay Gear Head said:


> Just another typical father - buy the kid a train so he can run it.


LOL.... I've NEVER done that one before.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Jason and Amanda. I see that your Cavalier is accepting your son like a Cavalier does.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratulations from France Mr. Kovac and Family! and merry christmas.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Jay. Remember lots of coffee to get you through the day.


----------



## FHPB (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations, sir! I am partial to the name, Graham. Enough so that we named our son that, after English Grand Prix driver Graham Hill. Was yours named after that well-known live steamer, Graham Bass?


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Jason and Amanda! Good looking young man, and he already has his own locomotive!

I'm certain, of course, that as a devoted Dad, you'll want to make sure that the new NA is properly broken in, quality control tested, et cetera, et cetera...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Many Congratulations! Your Fleet keeps growing doens't it? You do know what causes that right? Smiles!

Chas


----------

